# Building New Reef Tank in Ocen County NJ



## DopeyCatfish (Oct 1, 2010)

I am new at the hobby, I am building a 90 Gallon tank reef tank, I should have the filter and reverse osmosis unit in this weekend. I was wondering what the next step? Live sand, live rock. I am also going to build a refugium and was curious about what size to go with and when i should put that together. Thanks for any imput anyone could give me, it will be put to good use and will be very appreciated. If anyone has any good deals or hot spots to get materials for the tank I would be interested. I am located in Ocean County NJ.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Your next step will be salt followed by sand (about 60-90lbs would be my guess) followed by 200+ lbs of live rock. Then it's time to cycle the tank (I prefer the grocery store shrimp method). This is also a good time to introduce Macro algae.

Finally once the tank has completely cycled (about a month) clean up crew and a fish or two.

That would be my recommendation.


----------

